
How to spot a fake review on Amazon - bookofjoe
https://www.wikihow.com/Spot-a-Fake-Review-on-Amazon
======
SlowBro
Or paste the URL into FakeSpot. Although I have found FS to be incorrect at
times, flagging reviews as legit when they clearly are not.

It's becoming more and more widely known that there are numerous items with
fake reviews, and Amazon doesn't seem to care. I wonder if this might lead to
their downfall?

Along with the counterfeit items[1] and poor price/review count sorting. As a
made-up example, an item with three five star reviews can rank higher on
sorting than an item with say one hundred reviews with an aggregate of 4.7
stars. I'd take the latter any day. And sort by price; it goes (another made-
up example) $2, $2.50, $6, $3...

I like Amazon for Prime, the wide ocean of selection, the reviews -- when not
fake. But _caveat emptor_.

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/20/birkenstock-quits-amazon-
in-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/20/birkenstock-quits-amazon-in-us-after-
counterfeit-surge.html)

